# Rogers, the worst phone company ever to grace the earth... Oh, and HELP!



## SteveoSchwartzo (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, I've been a happy iPhone user for about 10 months now, and its been a slice. Up until now at least.

Last month I pwned my phone up to 2.0, as I wanted the AppStore and all that. I guess in the excitment I missed the fact that EDGE had mysteriously turned back on. It wasn't till I had about half a Meg that I noticed.

At first I shrugged it off, thinking that it was nothing, that Rogers had decent data prices (I thought something like 5 dollars a Meg, 10, tops). Fast forward to today. There have been a couple accidents where I racked up more data (the worst being a instance where I had turned off wifi to conserve battery life, then, when I got home, forgot to turn it back on, and went web surfing for a couple mintures... hey, when you don't have to worry about these things for 9 months, you don't really think about them!) 

So, I got my bill today, and I opened it, just as I would any other bill...

It was horrible. My usual plan sets me back 40 dollars, tops (I'm a student, I can't spend much on these things). The bill said 120. That was 10 dollars tax, and 70 dollars data... 70 DOLLARS?! 

After freaking out for a bit, I reread the bill. That was when the worst part of it dawned on me. This was last months, and my data charges were from the 20th (the day I pwned it) to the 3rd of August. It also said I had used 1.3 Megabytes... so 70 dollars for 1.3 Megabytes!? Thats insane!

And to make matters much, MUCH worse, I check my iPhone usage just to be sure.... It said 4.6 Megabytes...

THATS OVER 3 MORE!

So, now, I'm sitting here, stressed out of my mind, afraid to pay my 120 dollar bill, and even more afraid of the 200 dollar+ bill coming next month. I already took the matters to disabling edge (I hate Cydia, and refuse to install it, so no BossPrefrences, so I had to do it the long way, through changing the APN and all that). But I really have no idea what to do. School is coming up quick, and I need the money for that. I'm planning on calling Rogers, but I have no idea what to say....

So, I'm turning to you guys. Your my only hope... please! Tell me what I should do!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I fail to see how your lack of attention to detail to your iPhone makes Rogers the worst phone company on earth. Really, do please elaborate.


_Yawn._


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

Its your fault for not turning off edge and Rogers does what any business will do is charge your account accordingly and you are blaming Rogers? Get a job for the next few weeks to pay off that bill.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

With your grasp of cognitive dissonance ... have you thought of working for the McCain campaign?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cell phones aren't for everyone.

Pay the bill. It's one thing if you're charged incorrectly, but you really can't go by a cell phone's data counter anyways. You incurred the charges; now pay them.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

It's people like you that allows Rogers to have their current data rates, the money they lose out on with subscribers is made up by those whose don't, thanks!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

i recently sold my old 4GB iPhone to someone on craigslist. I had completely wiped it, and pwned and unlocked it for him. It was ready to go. When he came to pick it up, I just assumed that since he was buying, and responded to an ad for, an Unlocked iPhone, that he would've at least done *some* research on it, and how it worked... but his first comment lead me to believe the exact opposite. He said "oh I'll just go and restore it in iTunes when I get home, to clean it out"

I told him "nooooooooooooo, you WON'T do that"

I ended up writing him a long email about the ins and outs of owning an unlocked iPhone. complete with links to hackint0sh, iclarified, and all sorts of places of knowledge. I also sent him the edge config website. so that he could disable data.

The moral of my story, well, it's actually kind of lost now. Just that a lot of people probably got a lot more than they bargained for when they got their first iPhone. In their pursuit for the hottest new device, a lot of people didn't research what they were getting themselves into, and a lot of people got careless when updating etc.

And also, it's not hard to see when EDGE is on. I feel for the original poster, but seriously... as someone else said, pay your bill and call it a lesson learned.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes, it sux to receive bill like that and trust me I have incurred many large bills, no relating to data but to long distance, 411 and text messages. Rogers wasn't to blame...I was...what did I do baout it? Paid the bill and changed my plan to fit my needs...lesson here: change your plan, maybe add a little data to it. In the long run, it's cheaper to pay a little bit a month that a few whopping bills here and there.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

*Rogers Data pricing scheme is shameful!!!*



SteveoSchwartzo said:


> It was horrible. My usual plan sets me back 40 dollars, tops (I'm a student, I can't spend much on these things). The bill said 120. That was 10 dollars tax, and 70 dollars data... 70 DOLLARS?!
> 
> After freaking out for a bit, I reread the bill. That was when the worst part of it dawned on me. This was last months, and my data charges were from the 20th (the day I pwned it) to the 3rd of August. It also said I had used 1.3 Megabytes... so 70 dollars for 1.3 Megabytes!? Thats insane!


Rogers should be _*ASHAMED*_ of themselves! They will sell you 6gb of Data for $30/month if you sign a 3 year contract, but if you don't (sign) they will charge you 100x's more ($3000.00) for the same amount of data! That _should_ be a crime! _Please, someone correct me if I have done the math wrong!_

Call Rogers and politely explain what happened, and nicely ask for relief. 

If I were in your shoes and they were unwilling to help my next call would be to Consumer Affairs, or my MPP or both!

FWIW, I have asked Rogers (by email) to block all Data and have their written confirmation, so hopefully will be protected if I make the same mistake.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, Rogers is exploiting Canadians with crazy data prices, but I don't see how *your* incompetence is Rogers's problem. Pay the bill.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

John Clay said:


> Yes, Rogers is exploiting Canadians with crazy data prices, but I don't see how *your* incompetence is Rogers's problem. Pay the bill.


Yup, John's still right.

Rogers' non-contract price for data is very high, yes indeed -- but it's not like they make a secret of this.

You didn't sign a contract, you pay the incredibly high rates for data. Who knows, maybe you'll catch the company in a generous mood, but the bottom line here is that, truthfully, you've nobody to blame for this but yourself -- and your subject line making out that it's somehow Rogers' fault borders on libel.

There aren't many fans of Rogers on this forum, but fair is fair. By accepting their service, you agreed to their non-contract rates. Pay the bill and be more careful next time.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

My brother in law got charged $125 over his regular bill (he's on FIDO) for using 4mb of data, I told him to call Fido and tell them to shut off all in and out going data. I told him to do this before, but he just wanted to see how much his bill would be....now seeing this, he is taking my advice.

I have done the same with my phone with Rogers - just do the same - call them to shut off all data. Then you dont have to worry about anything.

Other than that, sorry dude but it's your fault for not getting a data plan.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Hey, I say cut the guy a little slack... I'm sure that he was still in shock when he started the thread. And he is right about one thing, what Rogers charges for data if you don't have a plan is criminal. I'm not saying that you shouldn't pay more per mb when you forgo a data plan, but be reasonable.

This is living proof that if you slip up it can cost you. (and it's pretty easy to slip up) I have heard of some far worse stories than his.

A Rogers rep told me last week that they will forgive a surprise huge bill if you update your no data account to an account with data. From what I understand Rogers can turn off the data from their end so that these accidents don't happen, but they rarely mention that. 

The reality here is not everyone can afford a data plan but still would like an iPhone. It would be nice if Rogers would welcome these customers with open arms too.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Rogers' non-contract price for data is very high, yes indeed -- but it's not like they make a secret of this


It's not like they make it obvious either. Why don't they clearly state that 6gb will cost $3000.00 unless you subscrbe to the $30.00 plan?

Why is everyone piling on the OP? - he admitted he made a mistake, some of us will probably make the same mistake. What about all of the non-techies out there that don't know the difference betwenn a kb and a gb? *Rogers is the problem*, they should charge a reasonable price for data to non-subscrbers, not 100 times more!  Sheesh! Have some more kool-aid everybody!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You're way off. 6GB will cost way more than $3,000.00.

I know. In April, on a 10MB ($10 minus $5 credit) plan, Rogers charged me $10,000+ for 300MB when I downloaded perhaps a few hundred K each day.

One phone call to reverse most of the charges. I lost my Vision data plan, they first put me on the $65 1GB plan (most available then) but another call to retentions gained the $7 unlimited on-device browsing plan and reversed the rest of the charges (then they rebated 1/3 of the $7 plan). I was using a Rogers device, and Rogers blew it, as I never used the data. Now, I get truly unlimited data on my Nokia smartphone, perfect for GMail, fb, anything and everything. It's not an iPhone, but I have one of those as well.

Rogers may forgive the OP's charges. In less time than it took to post this thread perhaps. Then perhaps he can ask a mod to revise the thread title. Right now it should be "Justice served! I knew I'd be charged for data, and I was!" Or, perhaps, "I used data and paid for it! Data plan? I don't need no stinkin' data plan!"

It's like that 'joke' about the guy in the flood who goes up to the roof and keeps waiting for god to save him. A boat comes, he stays saying "I'm waiting to be saved by god." A helicopter comes, he says "I'm waiting for god to save me!" Finally, the flood waters rise and he drowns. In the afterlife, he confronts god, "Why did you forsake me?" God says, "I sent a boat, and then a helicopter, and you ignored them!"

The OP knew he was going to be charged for data. The only question was how much, but he kind of knew that answer as well. It's a bit late to listen to the warnings, even the ones he gave himself.





Z06jerry said:


> It's not like they make it obvious either. Why don't they clearly state that 6gb will cost $3000.00 unless you subscrbe to the $30.00 plan?
> 
> Why is everyone piling on the OP? - he admitted he made a mistake, some of us will probably make the same mistake. What about all of the non-techies out there that don't know the difference betwenn a kb and a gb? *Rogers is the problem*, they should charge a reasonable price for data to non-subscrbers, not 100 times more!  Sheesh! Have some more kool-aid everybody!


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to welcome a new neighbour, folks. I mean really, at least show a little tiny speck of compassion-you might find that you like it a little better than oso clever sarcasm and snarkiness.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Wait a minute, the heading on this thread states that rogers is the worst...so if I go out and buy a Hummer do I have the right to say that GM suck because my car suck so much gas?

C'mon, I feel bad for the guy, but a little research before you purchase items to find out how much things will cost you. 

When I ordered the iphone, I told them I don't want the data plan, they told me that they are not responsible for any huge bills ( I was talking to Fido at the time) same with Rogers told me the same, and that I understand that I could be charged a lot.
I told them that's fine just shut off my data...and that's that.

Hopefully they will be sympathetic, being your first bill and cut you some slack.

Good Luck.


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow. Now I know where NOT to go for sympathy...!

:yikes:


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

bmovie said:


> Wait a minute, the heading on this thread states that rogers is the worst...so if I go out and buy a Hummer do I have the right to say that GM suck because my car suck so much gas?


It's more like this....

Since you didn't buy the extended warranty for your car, your transmission repair will be $100,000.00 instead of the $1000.00 we would normally charge.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Z06jerry said:


> It's more like this....
> 
> Since you didn't buy the extended warranty for your car, your transmission repair will be $100,000.00 instead of the $1000.00 we would normally charge.


Exactly! Either way you're screwed, all I'm saying a little research so you're not surprised later on.

I'm no Rogers fan, but nobody put a gun to your head to get an iPhone.
We all know that they (Rogers) has CRAZY prices, just have to protect yourself. 

Until another company comes into canada and brings us FAIR pricing, we're stuck with Rogers or Fido.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Why? What did you do?



ahMEmon said:


> Wow. Now I know where NOT to go for sympathy...!
> 
> :yikes:


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I sure hope the OP isn't studying anything involving common sense, 'cause he's already failed. He KNEW he was racking up data but didn't care.

Even if someone has BASIC reading skills you could see plastered over the internet, and especially on here how much Data rates were gonna be without a plan. I have no sympathy for the OP whatsoever. Hope he enjoys the App store tho.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

He likely didn't realize how costly a couple of megabytes can be without a plan.

Yes, he was a little careless, but he's a student and I remember how far my money went back then... I feel for him.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

thanks for the laugh.. yes, I laughed at your missfortune.. why ? Because why do you think people have been hammering Rogers during the 3G launch about dataprices? Yet, you own the iPhone for 10months so have some idea on how it works and how to turn off data, so I'd expect you to know how much data costs on Robbers network.

So what if you're a student, the iPhone is a mobile computing device, and aimed for the people willing to pay for the experience of using a data connected device. You got burned but using it out of its scope. 

You should just pay your bill and move on.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

If you don't want to incur charges have them block all data on your account.....
But yeah, it's your fault. Just be glad they didn't try to charge you $4,000 like they did me.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

lol, posting about a $120 bill seems silly. Try $1,200, the bill my wife racked up accidentally, ON A SINGLE DAY. I'm still convinced the iPhone messed up somehow, because the time/date it happened was not typical of her usage, and she had the iPhone for 10 months and had never once gone over her 10MB plan (only used it for email, no attachments).

Anyways, called Rogers and they credited the single incident, so her bill ended up being only like $75 (maybe $25 more than usual). Have to say, Rogers kind of impressed me that day. Was expecting to have to put up a fight. Not what I'm used to from Rogers.


----------



## Maxme (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm with Fido and had the 10$/12 MB plan prior to getting the 30$/6gb. I had e-mail billing since may and half the time it didn't work so I called back to return to paper billing 2 weeks ago. Hadn't paid attention to my bills since may because charges go straight to my credit card and since I use it alot for personnal and work....anyway...

All this to say that I had close to 500$ of extra data charges for may, june and july after finally looking at my bills. Called Fido screaming and was told I exceded by 10 mb on average every month. I told them they were insane and that I wanted a credit. The lady told me I had to be aware of the extra charges for going over, to wich I replied that if I bought 100 min. of long distance to call lets say China for 20$ I would not expect to pay 500 $ for talking an extra 40 min. Pure common sense...!

Finally spoke to a supervisor that credited the 3 months of extra data charges. If Fido and rogers would stop robbing people blind it would save people a lot of time and frustrations...!


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

I find it funny how the author of this post hasn't been back to say anything.
I agree with the majority here, not much to do but pay the bills and take it as a learning experience.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

Maxme said:


> if I bought 100 min. of long distance to call lets say China for 20$ I would not expect to pay 500 $ for talking an extra 40 min. Pure common sense...!


why not? if you pay for 100 minutes and use more than the 100 minutes you paid $20 for then you expect your wireless provider to say "oh, what the hell, you can exceed your long distance calling limits and not pay anything extra!"

that's far from common sense.


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

While I feel for the original poster, you screwed up. You did not think and it ended up costing you some cash. As someone else mentioned, had you gone over your talk minute allowance the company would not cut you any slack, if you were caught speeding because you "were not paying attention", you would still have a ticket. Perhaps it is this kind of thing, calling and asking for relief from a mistake you made which makes Rogers so unapproachable for people who have REAL problems. 

Sympathy is all fine and well, but sympathy and $4 will get a cup of coffee. Deal with it, take responsibility for your mistake and pay your bill. I am a student too, so I understand the money issue, which is why I ensure I am careful with things I can control. Although, not being perfect, I have made some mistakes. When I do, it hurts but I take care of them as it was my problem.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Z06jerry said:


> It's more like this....
> 
> Since you didn't buy the extended warranty for your car, your transmission repair will be $100,000.00 instead of the $1000.00 we would normally charge.


No, your analogy is actually like this: "...since you didn't pay $1000 up front for the extended warranty, we will charge you $5000 for the transmission replacement - standard parts & labour fees..." The difference is that Rogers published the numbers to do your own estimate, you have to ask the auto shop what all the different repair/replacement costs are to figure out which is the better deal. 

Don't get me wrong - I actually believe Rogers pay as you go data fees are ridiculously out of line, BUT in this case, the OP didn't want to see an extra fee on his monthly bill, so he went the "pay as you go" model.

I still sympathize with him/her, and as another poster already advised, highly recommend that they call & ask for some assistance with alternatives like going on a data plan, or ask forgiveness & turn off data. Either one is at Rogers discression but they do tend to offer alternatives when you ask.


----------



## Maxme (Jul 14, 2008)

machael said:


> why not? if you pay for 100 minutes and use more than the 100 minutes you paid $20 for then you expect your wireless provider to say "oh, what the hell, you can exceed your long distance calling limits and not pay anything extra!"
> 
> that's far from common sense.


I think you missed my point. All I'm saying is that the extra charges should have a minimum of correlation to the initial charge. here's another exmple that might be better. If you by a 7 night package at a hotel for 1000 $ and you decide to stay 2 extra nights, would you expect the hotel to charge you 1000 per night for the 2 extra days....!

How can Fido charge 10$ for 12 mb and then 130 for an extra 10mb !!!

come on ............!


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Sorry, I'm with the masses on this - you chose to get an unsupported first-generation iPhone. You also chose not to get a data package. You then used your iPhone without looking to make sure you were on Wi-Fi and not on edge. 

I don't see anything so far that Rogers has done wrong, other than charge you the price they've clearly advertised they would charge without a data plan. 

Welcome to the real world. Also, if a $200 cell phone bill gets your heart racing, maybe that's an indication you should be a) more careful and b) consider whether you truly have the disposable income for a convienence like a cell phone.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

NBiBooker said:


> ... if a $200 cell phone bill gets your heart racing, maybe that's an indication you should be a) more careful and b) consider whether you truly have the disposable income for a convienence like a cell phone.


You're kidding, right? I manage 2 cell phones for $80 per month, total. A $200 cell phone bill would put me in the hospital with cardiac arrest!

People make mistakes; $h!t happens.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

NBiBooker said:


> I don't see anything so far that Rogers has done wrong, other than charge you the price they've clearly advertised they would charge without a data plan.


You can't be serious!

So you think it's OK for Rogers to be charging 100 times as much for data to those that don't have a data plan?!?!

It would be like accidentally getting on the 407 and finding out that since you don't have a transponder that the toll will be $17.00/km instead of .17 cents/km. And the bill that comes in your mail a month later for driving the entire length is $1836.00! I'm pretty sure people would be outraged at that, as we should also all be outraged at Rogers for their draconian data charges.

For this stupid pricing policy the OP has correctly titled this thread ...*"Rogers, the worst phone company ever to grace the earth" *


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

No that's pretty standard... if you don't have a data plan you get charged heavily for using data. Get a data plan or else call them and have it completely blocked. This is not a hard concept.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Z06jerry said:


> You can't be serious!
> 
> So you think it's OK for Rogers to be charging 100 times as much for data to those that don't have a data plan?!?!
> 
> ...


Yes, we should be outraged at the high data prices -- the thing being, is that we all know about the high prices so we make sure not to go over our limits -- or in this case know not to use the iPhone unless it's WiFi. 
Come on, the guy made a mistake. That's not Rogers fault.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah I'm sorry but I don't sympathize because I can see both sides of the argument here. How is it Rogers' fault that your iPhone (which the 1st GEN they don't support) went and did something on their data network? That's ridiculous. I had a 1st GEN iphone with Rogers for about 6 months, and never once did I get charged. 

Why you may ask? Well, as it turns out, I knew damn well about Rogers' data plans, so I took upon myself to make sure that my iPhone does not connect to EDGE EVER! I didn't have to call them. On pre- 2.0 1st GEN iPhones, if you didn't enter the settings, then it wouldn't connect. So why in the bloody hell would they be responsible for your mistake? Yes it's a **** off and it's a bitch! But incase you didn't know... LIFE IS A BITCH!  

Eat or be eaten! None of their other phones would ever use the amount of data that the iPhone uses. 

So don't blame Rogers! And I'm by no means saying that it's right to get charged that much, but if you put your hand in the Rogers cookie jar, be prepared for what comes out!


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> Yes, we should be outraged at the high data prices -- the thing being, is that we all know about the high prices so we make sure not to go over our limits -- or in this case know not to use the iPhone unless it's WiFi.
> Come on, the guy made a mistake. That's not Rogers fault.


I'm pretty confident that most people do not know about the outrageous (100x's more) pricing, and many will at some point accidentally use the data, and will not know that it could have been blocked, and will at some point get screwed with outrageous charges. I can't believe how many here think this is OK. You're all Rogers fanboys!:lmao:


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Z06jerry said:


> I'm pretty confident that most people do not know about the outrageous (100x's more) pricing, and many will at some point accidentally use the data, and will not know that it could have been blocked, and will at some point get screwed with outrageous charges. I can't believe how many here think this is OK. You're all Rogers fanboys!:lmao:


Well then most people are stupid for not knowing everything about their contract!


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Rounder said:


> Well then most people are stupid for not knowing everything about their contract!


and therefore its OK for Rogers to screw 'em !


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

wel.. yes, it is. It's a contract.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

kevleviathan said:


> wel.. yes, it is. It's a contract.


100x's the contract rate if you dont have a contract? Sheesh - I give up.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Z06jerry said:


> 100x's the contract rate if you dont have a contract? Sheesh - I give up.


Wow - again, I don't think anyone here is happy with the data prices without a contract. So calling us Rogers Fanboys is an odd statement.
But them charging a lot for data if you don't have a plan is the same as say Bell and Telus now charging users without a text plan 15 cents for every incoming text. The phone companies do this so they get you into a plan. Sure it may not seem fair -- but not signing up for a plan, using a 1st gen iphone (when Rogers warned people unlocking them that data charges could be steep) and then forgetting to make sure he wasn't using WiFi -- well that equals a mistake that isn't Rogers fault.


----------



## aholenotherlevel (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not sure about all this talk of "just dealing with it". Rogers is making money off this guy, but he is their loyal customer, so shouldn't they at least TRY to help him out? I don't think it would be unreasonable to at least ask for them to split the incurred cost as it seems their update is set up to screw people.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

KMPhotos said:


> Yes, we should be outraged at the high data prices -- the thing being, is that we all know about the high prices so we make sure not to go over our limits -- or in this case know not to use the iPhone unless it's WiFi.
> Come on, the guy made a mistake. That's not Rogers fault.


ditto. if one doesn't like the pricing, then don't agree to it, but don't whine and complain when you use it and go over the limits.

for once, i'm actually going to give kudos to Rogers (damn..that hurts) b/c they just made a ton of money off someone not paying attention. I know...I know....mistakes happen, but someone has to benefit 

That's like German bombers being sent over in bright daylight in WW2 during the battle of britain and then complaining about being shot down. 

They knew the limits...stay off the land.

same thing, but obviously on a different scale. you get the drift


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

aholenotherlevel said:


> I'm not sure about all this talk of "just dealing with it". Rogers is making money off this guy, but he is their loyal customer, so shouldn't they at least TRY to help him out? I don't think it would be unreasonable to at least ask for them to split the incurred cost as it seems their update is set up to screw people.


I agree. Call rogers and explain this to them, sign up for the plan on the spot. They will just knock it down to the Plan's Price. 

Any businessman would do the same, it's THE most basic of customer service knowledge.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I completely agree with Z06jerry's comments.
While it may be legal for Rogers to charge what they do it isn't right.
If anything the government that supposedly represents "us" as citizens needs to create stronger consumer protection laws against price gouging, Rogers or the other Telco's are not going to do it voluntarily.


Perhaps requiring the company to prove they provided a minimum value to the customer as compared to what they charged.
Rogers has setup their plan structure deceptively to make people think they need less data than what they will use (listing data in kb, saying how many 10's of thousands of pages 100mB will get you, etc)
Perhaps rogers should allow customers to have the option to cut their phones off at a certain dollar amount if exceeded


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

The cellphone market will be a better place today, if the gov. didn't approve Rogers' purchase of Fido.

Please don't defend rogers, what kind of business Rogers is running that customers who haggle get a better rate than customers who don't. Basically all the advertised plans are a worthless.

Things don't have to be so complicated like rogers web site, rogers voice plans, data plans, all these conditions and fine prints, more room to mislead and false advertise.

The fact is that both the caller and the callee have to pay for a phone call is ridiculous.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah but Ted Rogers is a billionaire. So he is better than us. Right.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't understand. If I spend money on my credit card and can't pay the balance, who on this forum would support me if I said that my credit card company was to blame? I made the purchases, then I should pay for them - similarly, if I used data on my iPhone, then I should pay for it. It makes no difference if the interest rate charged is fair - it's the cost for everybody; it makes no difference if the data is competitively priced or way over priced - that's the cost of using data.

The suggestions above about potential business practices are great - they would provide Rogers (or whoever else implemented them) with great differentiators and would set them apart from the usual [email protected] we have to put up with, where charging as much as possible for as little as possible is the norm.


----------

